# What is one positive attribute that you love and admire about yourself?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

It can be anything, your looks/achievements/character. For me, I admire my talents a lot.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I like the fact that I can play piano. I'm not the greatest ever, but still.


----------



## Klokker (Apr 18, 2014)

Making people laugh is a skill I admire.


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

I am kind and gentle to insects. Even if they look scary.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my determination


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

My creativity


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I'm fairly good looking


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

My morals


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i can be generous.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I get over any BS quickly.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

My nihilistic personality that says admiring qualities in ones own self is lame and narcissistic


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> My nihilistic personality that says admiring qualities in ones own self is lame and narcissistic


Haha I'm the same way. I refuse to show any confidence as I feel it's being cocky, and I don't like making others feel inadequate about themselves. I'm a vaginaface.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Right now... I smell great!


----------



## Animekid (Sep 22, 2012)

I would say those random spurts of genius you sometimes get is a great attribute, I also love the fact that I'm loyal!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm open to new experiences, even if i'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

uhhhh, i think i could be a great friend, if i had any...


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I can easily persuade people.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I never give up.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I know how to be happy despite anything my fate offers me. But lately been refusing.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

I am a very ambitious man.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pretty creative musically. I come up with melodies even in my dreams


----------



## Austerlitz (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm extremely patient, even with those I shouldn't be. I don't love it but I admire that in me


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a good imagination


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never let peer pressure get me


----------



## cheerycup (Sep 24, 2013)

At one point, I did not like myself at all. I was really harsh on myself and thought I was undeserving of everything. But I learned to accept and love myself for who and what I am. This was the hardest thing I struggled with, and so I'm happy to have overcome this battle.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I refuse to quit. I have a very ambitious drive now.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm very forgiving!


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

Perseverance, even when faced with the worst of adversities I keep fighting!

*I won't bs. though, I wanted to end it many times, yet I always found something to hang on to and built that up*


----------



## mellowyellow86 (May 6, 2014)

i am determined to be well.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Always trying to find a way to move forward.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

i'm very sweet and kind


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

pardon my words, i admire my hidden personality and i am so funny
that i used to be ****ING CLASS CLOWN


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I like my sense of style, and I think I'm a kind person.


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

For someone who is always so down on himself, I can NEVER deny how kind and caring I am to others. I'm one of the nicest guys I've ever met LOL


----------

